# Mobil 1 15,000 mile synthetic



## Oreganoflow (Mar 25, 2002)

Anyone use this as specified? 

I'm considering it for my next oil change.


----------



## Super Hans (May 27, 2011)

It's good if you want to go 15k. That seems to only make sense in difficult-to-service engines. Most VWs are so easy to change the oil, which is cheap and good in the USA. New SN spec dino oil is far better then was intended for older engines anyway. 

Some specific info on your vehicle and driving would help, but generally, 15k isn't "the way to go". 

otoh, if you are talking about servicing mom's light-duty Passat 1.8t over a year interval, 10-12k...sure, M1 EP is a good oil. I like Mobil's High-Miles synth better, definately for Euro apps. The EP is more of an API or ISLAC oil, M1 HM is more of an ACEA oil.


----------



## DC Jetta Guy (Jul 31, 2004)

I wouldn't do that. Mobil1 0w-40 every 5k.


----------



## Super Hans (May 27, 2011)

Depends on the engine, like I said.


----------

